# Emersed!!!



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey, just want to share something

my emersed HC on dec 01 2007









on february 02 2008









close up



















now i'm trying to grow anubias nana


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow nice results!

Your location can't hurt either

-Andrew


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

but how? lol.

Wow that looks really good. Is that just regular ground soil?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yes a regular garden soil mixed a bit with crushed root tabs. i made a mud back then but got lazy adding water everyday and the soil hardened. it's fine though as those HC has already rooted.

oh and it grow with about 70% sunlight.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Wow nice stuff! I am thinking about getting a couple soup containers and trying to grow some as well, but its still winter over here so I might have to wait a while before doing it.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey i bet you can do it indoor too with good lighting. a soup cup is a good idea.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll give it a shot, first I need to get some HC hahaha. I am thinking about trying it with Aquasoil and Soilmaster.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i think you can do it faster than mine with those enriched substrate. the sooner that the roots have access to nutrient the better.


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

You could also use potting soil, but just enrich it yourself with NPK+T. All the dry ferts we use for aquariums are intended to enrich potting soil, so it should be a breeze. Just be careful, because you can burn a plant with ferts.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I think i'll actually try some garden soil as well


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

that is sweet! Nice job roud:


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

if you grow it emmersed and then put it underwater, do the emmersed growing leaves die?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Is emergeed Anubias different from submerge? How come you can plant the rhizomes under the substrate when its emerged and not when its submerged


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i think i see the rhizome on 3 of them actually, but im not sure.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

i dont think the anubias will grow as well dug in like that...i think they can grow find emmersed if you just put them in a dish with a low level of water...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

CobraGuppy, if what you mean is for the HC, yes there will be a transition from emersed to submerged leaves.

as for the anubias i didn't bury the rhizomes.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

no, i was talking about the anubias.

Be sure to update on those!

what did you do with the hc btw?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

anubias leaves don't die if you put it underwater. they die from old age as usually i noticed the back most leaf from growth point die first.

i made a mud and just lay HC n top and put it in a little shaded sunlight. pour water everyday. twice a day is recommended.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

any updates on the anubias?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Did you use a screen over the HC? I grew HC indoors over the winter emersed, I would like to do it outside this summer (no bill for lighting )


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

wait.....
wait.....
wait.....
so for the HC, can you grow it emersed and then transfer it to submersed? thank you


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought two pots and tried it emmersed but didnt work out too well for me.

Check this out sea-horse...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ion/52332-new-method-start-up-algae-free.html


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Raimeiken
they're growing faster with more leaves than the one i submerged. leaves are darker. now i'm trying to grow other expensive anubias like nana golden and coffeecolia. wish me luck 

fishscale
they like the sun, don't mind the heat. just keep the soil wet.

looking4roselines
can you tell me what happened?


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

It's much easier for you to grow this since it's more humid in where you live at. I live here in Arizona and the weather here is quite nice right now but it's not humid, so the leaves of the HC gets dry if i put it in a container without a lid on it to keep the humidity in there.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

did you pour water to the pot everyday? i left my HC in the full sun where it gets 32-34°C but it's still ok.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, but in arizona...there is -50% himidity! in indonesia, there is 150% humidity, a little exageratory, but you get the point. I'm wondering, if you put a lid on, does gas echange still work ok? Why don't people just put water at the top of the hc to get submerged growth, but not fill it up completely soas not to induce algae...


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

ikuzo said:


> did you pour water to the pot everyday? i left my HC in the full sun where it gets 32-34°C but it's still ok.


The substrate is fully soaked in water, but the leaves are out of the water. The air is still too dry for this plant here, I'd have to put saran wrap over the container to keep the humidity in there.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Very nice results.

I have some HC due to arrive at my house next week. I plan to grow it emersed in my tank, but after seeing this, I think I'll also try some outside for the summer.

I have never dealt with HC before. The plants I am getting were grown submerged. Do you think there will be much of a transition/acclimation phase going from submerged to emersed?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

rountreesj
with submerged leaves, CO2 will be the problem to the HC's growth.

jflng
where did you get your HC? most farms grow plants emersed.


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

jflng said:


> Very nice results.
> 
> I have some HC due to arrive at my house next week. I plan to grow it emersed in my tank, but after seeing this, I think I'll also try some outside for the summer.
> 
> I have never dealt with HC before. The plants I am getting were grown submerged. Do you think there will be much of a transition/acclimation phase going from submerged to emersed?


just keep the humidity high so the leaves wont dry out.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought the HC from a member here (niko).



Raimeiken said:


> just keep the humidity high so the leaves wont dry out.


That's the plan. I'm going to saran wrap the top of my tank and spray them often. 

I also bought some submerged Marselia Minuta from a member here (bsmith782). I plan to try and grow them both out as an emersed carpet.

The prices and quality of these plants seemed great to me, so I bought them submerged instead of emersed from a farm. I'd also rather buy from forum members before stores.

Most of what I hear is emersed to submerged discussions. It's not usually the other way around.

I just hope they turn out as nice as yours ikuzo. I am going to keep a little to grow outdoors as you have. Chances of success will be greater for me that way.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

jflng said:


> I also bought some submerged Marselia Minuta from a member here (bsmith782). I plan to try and grow them both out as an emersed carpet.


i was trying the other way back then :
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/50268-transforming-marsilea.html

you can't make a carpet of marsilea emersed. the leaves are completely a different form, besides marsilea is a lot easier underwater than HC.




jflng said:


> I just hope they turn out as nice as yours ikuzo. I am going to keep a little to grow outdoors as you have. Chances of success will be greater for me that way.


i know the feeling, so far i also have no luck growing a submerged HC carpet.

oh, and try out emersed glosso too. it's faster.


----------



## jimsuy (Jan 25, 2008)

ikuzo,
can u teach me the method of HC emerse? i have a extra 15 gallons...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hello jimsuy, read the thread from the 1st page.

if what you meant growing HC inside a tank emersed first then fill tha water later, you want to check out this awesome thread :
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ion/52332-new-method-start-up-algae-free.html


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

jflng said:


> I bought the HC from a member here (niko).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't be that hard to grow it emersed coming from submerdge form. Im currently growing HM emersed right now coming from its submerged form. I just took some clipping and put them in the substrate in my vivarium. I have an automatic misting system in there so it's kept moist.

Now the HM in there are growing emersed leaves (which are smaller than the submerged form) almost as small as the HC emersed.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Raimeiken
did some of them died in the process? what's your auto misting device, is it DIY?


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

ikuzo said:


> Raimeiken
> did some of them died in the process? what's your auto misting device, is it DIY?


so far I havent had any of them die. I check the vivarium a lot, so when I see some drying out, I mist it manually just a little bit. But once they reach their emersed form, I dont worry about them drying out again. 

My misting system is DIY. What you need is:


Water jug (however big you want it, 2-3 gallons would be nice)
Pump (I got my pump from this website http://www.pro-products.com/promistproducts.html )
Tubing
Misting heads (you can get cheap ones at a hardware stores, You dont need those expensive ones from mistking.com even though some people think they're necessary:icon_conf )
Digital Timer (You can find these again at your local hardware store. It's even better if you can find one that can be set to run less than a minute)


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

ikuzo said:


> i was trying the other way back then :
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/50268-transforming-marsilea.html
> 
> you can't make a carpet of marsilea emersed. the leaves are completely a different form, besides marsilea is a lot easier underwater than HC.
> ...


Well, it is Minuta, not Hirsuta. Hopefully I can at least keep it alive this way. It's purchasable from a US vendor in its emersed form. I have a little hope, but your experience with Hirsuta emersed is a bit disappointing for me.

Thanks for the link. It convinced me to stick at least half of the Minuta I am getting into a full tank.

I almost bought some glosso, but went with marselia instead. I have had little success growing a submerged carpet of glosso in the past, but have yet to try it emersed. Live and learn I guess. I'll try that sometime in the near future.



Raimeiken said:


> It shouldn't be that hard to grow it emersed coming from submerdge form. Im currently growing HM emersed right now coming from its submerged form. I just took some clipping and put them in the substrate in my vivarium. I have an automatic misting system in there so it's kept moist.
> 
> Now the HM in there are growing emersed leaves (which are smaller than the submerged form) almost as small as the HC emersed.


Thanksroud: That's reassuring.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Raimeiken said:


> My misting system is DIY. What you need is:


glad to know that, i will give it a try later. a friend in another forum suggest this method : Click




jflng said:


> Well, it is Minuta, not Hirsuta. Hopefully I can at least keep it alive this way.


sorry i didn't get the minuta part yesterday. minuta don't get that tall right.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

I have read that it stays very short submersed. I have know idea how tall it will be emersed.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i have seen some vendor selling Marsilea minuta in emersed form, but in a pretty bad form. it's about 3 cm tall.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

3cm isn't very tall. Maybe it will fair well provided good conditions are met (fingers crossed).

You should try some yourself. You seem to have a knack (and live in a good region) for emersed growth.


----------



## max23 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, i will try planting some very soon. hope same result


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

my crypt emersed setup


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the moss in the pots as well as the crypts


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks, it's a 2 months setup, no luck with flowers yet.


----------



## griffin_pak (Jul 21, 2008)

I am also growing HC emmersed, however in potting soil, so its growing EXTRA FAST - I see new growth daily! (I think what took you 2 months, might take mine 3 weeks!)

*BIG QUESTION: have you submerged the HC? did it melt/die?*


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the 2 months thingy is the crypt emersed 
if you submerged the HC, it will still do find if you meet their requirements.


----------



## griffin_pak (Jul 21, 2008)

oh I thought your hc pics were from dec to feb...

did you transplant it into your aquarium?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

griffin_pak, i got lazy at taking pictures back then.
yes i took some of that HC into my tank.


----------



## griffin_pak (Jul 21, 2008)

how did it work out? did it establish itself in the tank and spread?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey it's time to dig an old thread
my emersed anubias setup


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh wow, two years old! Looks good.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l want a anubias carpet! . actually that was the goal(anubias petite) but l gave up on it because l am running entire ada nile sand. maybe l could just bury a lot of let's say mopani wood in the substrate and then tie a lot of petite. lt would look awesome imo,lt's just that that darn anubias petite so darn expensive lol.


----------



## Valyrian (Oct 26, 2006)

Would it be possible to grow an emersed HC carpet in a layer of flourite with a layer of plain gravel over it?


----------



## Nate McFin (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow...the anubias sure has come along way. I read this thread about a year ago and wondered what happened. Thanks for the update!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hate to dissapoint you guys but the setup is not 2 years old lol
it's about 3 months old starting from very bad shape anubias due to my cichlids. some even started from rhizome only.

i lost my cryptocoryne emerse setup due to excess heat. maybe i'll start another.

!shadow!
petite grow upwards right? need a lot of plants to form a carpet

Valyrian
if the roots reach the enriched substrate, then it will. why not reverse it plain gravel first then fluorite? (considering you only have limited fluorite)


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

not exactly emersed but it's to put some extra plants


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

more emersed stuffs


look what i got from leftover cryptocoryne's rhizomes




























some iwagumi




























this is what happen when you got a plastic tray, leftover bioballs, and a crazy idea




























i hang it on the surface of my outdoor tank. the bioballs are in there to hold the stems.










old anubias setup










new one with coffees










enjoy


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

humidity box upgrade, 
from this









to this


















anubias



























cryptocoryne wendtii, these guys can really adapt well, planted at open space









pontederifolia, open space









Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'









stem plants mix


















frogbit









salvinia natans










enjoy!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

and i got some dwarf water lily flowering


----------



## xxstitch69xx (Aug 6, 2014)

nice, love the HC setup.
best of luck with the anubias!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you,
only some minor fungus affected the anubias. that can be cleane easily

high humidity closed containers really helps. it's so hot these days even established hc melt if not covered. my recently planted montecarlo also melted while the ones in containers are doing fine.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

The HC pics are just stunning. That's pretty cool!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yep everyone loves close up pics of tiny leaves


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Micranthemum "monte carlo"


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you
here's more
i have a chance to take out some pots and photo them

c. ideii









bucephalandra sp




























Lagenandra meeboldi pink









c. beckettii with some anubias nana









c. undulata


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

c. striolata









homalomena sp









c. longiclauda









the whole setup


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

update

anubias plate 









harvest



























enjoy


----------



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

niiiiiceeee


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

This is an excellent example of how well aquatic plants do emersed. I think anubias are not really a true aquatic. They do much better emersed. In a way, all 'aquatic' plants do better emersed. They get that atmospheric CO2. Floating plants are probably the closest you can come to a true aquatic plant. If you really think about it, only algae grows in the depths of a river or stream. Along the sides, and in marshes, wild crypts and the like grow abundantly. But not underwater completely for long periods of time. Maybe I am wrong? I never saw a river or lake with anubia, crypts, etc., underwater. Floaters, yes! Lilies, yes. Grasses along the sides a few inches deep, yes. Now I've got to research this....but I think I may be right. At any rate, you have proven that we can grow our plants emersed just fine. But when it comes to putting them underwater, there are issues. :wink: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

You should make a paludarium, or vivarium, or riparium.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

AWolf said:


> This is an excellent example of how well aquatic plants do emersed. I think anubias are not really a true aquatic. They do much better emersed. In a way, all 'aquatic' plants do better emersed. They get that atmospheric CO2. Floating plants are probably the closest you can come to a true aquatic plant. If you really think about it, only algae grows in the depths of a river or stream. Along the sides, and in marshes, wild crypts and the like grow abundantly. But not underwater completely for long periods of time. Maybe I am wrong? I never saw a river or lake with anubia, crypts, etc., underwater. Floaters, yes! Lilies, yes. Grasses along the sides a few inches deep, yes. Now I've got to research this....but I think I may be right. At any rate, you have proven that we can grow our plants emersed just fine. But when it comes to putting them underwater, there are issues. :wink: Thanks for sharing!





AWolf said:


> You should make a paludarium, or vivarium, or riparium.


hello AWolf thanks for the generous comments. it is true that i find most of my plants grow better emerse than in my aquariums. maybe it's because i do low tech in all of my tanks and maybe not meeting their requuirements, but still it's a lot easier for me to keep some difficult / rare / expensive plants emerse.

for the anubias i think their emerse form is more beautiful but i find they grow a lot faster under water

the challenge keeping them emerse happens during those really hot days. sometimes it can be as hot as 32-34 degree celcius. some of my plants will wither because i kept them outdoor

i don't think i can make paludarium etc soon but i will consider it if i have the time and knowledge


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

a little update

got some c. nurii variant, i hope it will survive









anubias afzelii









anubias minima


----------

